# New Guy



## SpinWood (May 27, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to TAM, although I have read for a while. I am in ministry, and am a counselor. Thanks for a cool forum.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome ye with training and heart. Beware, it is easy to become addicted to TAM---great folks here.


----------

